
3DChan V2, a 3D Imageboard - alexkrunch
https://3dchan.net/v3/
======
alexkrunch
>What is 3DChan? For those who don’t know what 3DChan is, it’s an hybrid
between the imageboard culture and Second Life.

>Concept of the V2 (more on my blog) This version won’t be online, not
exactly. You will be able to post file and build level in local before sharing
it via bittorrent. It’s pretty close to the concept of decentraland, but
without the virtual estate agent thing.

